# Sudden temperament change?



## allilovell (Jun 9, 2015)

One of my hedgehogs, Kiwi, has lately been very very grumpy when before he was one of the nicest out of his litter. He huffs like crazy whenever I go near his cage and isn't ever comfortable around me like he used to be, and he's pretty much the same way at night. He's almost seven months old so that's why his mood is so random and strange. Should I try taking him out as much as I can and try making him comfortable with me again, try only taking him out at night, or what? I just want my happy boy back.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

How long has the behavior change been going on? Have you noticed any other changes in eating, drinking, output, etc.? Is he huffier when you handle him a certain way or anything?

What about you? Have you changed job, changed detergent, perfume, deodorant, etc.? 

If you're not finding any external reason for the change, it would be a good idea to make a vet appointment, just in case. Sudden temperament/behavior changes can be caused by health issues.


----------



## allilovell (Jun 9, 2015)

I think I noticed it around December, but I thought maybe he was going through some late quilling or that he'd be back to normal soon or something. He doesn't huff when I'm holding him up really but if he's in my lap or something and I move even the slightest bit he huffs a lot. I can't think of any changes either of us has made, but he does seem to eat and drink a little less than before, but I dont know if he should be eating more or not. The closest vet is kind of far away but I'll definitely try to have them look at him. Do you think I should handle him a lot in the day or maybe more at night?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I would stick with handling more at night, when he's supposed to be awake. If you want to handle him during the day, it's not necessarily bad, you just have to make sure he's allowed to sleep & that he doesn't seem too restless/upset with the arrangement. Losing beauty sleep likely won't help his attitude!

It's possible it could just be puberty-related, but it really wouldn't hurt to get a check up done. Wellness exams should be done at least once a year anyway, and a lot of people (me included) prefer every 6 months since hedgies don't live very long.


----------



## allilovell (Jun 9, 2015)

Are checkups usually costly? Not that it would prevent me from getting him one I'm just curious, but I'd probably bring my other two hedgies for checkups as well.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It depends on the vet, mostly. My previous vet, I think basic hedgehog exams were $40 or $45. At my current vet, a basic exam is $51, and a recheck is $35. I would call & ask your vet how much they are, they should be willing to let you know.  Definitely a good idea to get everyone done at once if possible, since they're further away!


----------



## Quillienelson28 (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm having the exact same problem right now! Nelly is 8 months and she's been really moody. The only thing I can say is I moved back home but we were only gone for less than a month so I would think the scents would still be familiar. If I can figure it out I will try to help you out as well


----------

